# Ride Suggestions: Nashville, TN



## SurlyBob

I'm going to be in Nashville next week. Does anyone have some suggestions for rides in the area? I'll be to the east of Nashville in the area of Old Hickory, but can drive to other areas if necessary. I'm looking for distances in the 50 - 100 mile range.

thanks


----------



## bob-e

Check out http://www.veloteers.org/ and www.harpethbikeclub.com
They're good sites for ride calendars and routes.


----------



## SurlyBob

*Cool! thanks!*

I'll check them out.


----------

